# BBQ Rubs????



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 11, 2005)

I think you answered your own question. It took me about a year or so to find a mixture that was to my likening.Start with a 1/4 tsp and add as you go. You don't have to make a big batch at once to taste. That's why some pay five bucks for a marketed rub. They know people are too lazy to tinker in the kitchen and will pay the big dollar for a oz. container of rub. Take any "Basic" rub that appeals to you and modify it to your taste or what your looking for.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh yea, Write it down.  I threw a rub together one night from who knows what in a panic because I thought I had some regular left in the cupboard.It was great. Who knows what the formula was due to being in such a hurry. It was for a very large order of butts and every one loved it. But alas I have not been able to reproduce it.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2005)

There are some general "rules of thumb" so to speak when you put rubs together.  However, I whole heartedly believe that some rules are made to be broken.  Paul Kirk has a good book on sauces and rubs.  He explains the ins and outs of traditional rubs and sauces and how they are put together.  I ususally start with salt and move on from there.  My problem is that there is such an abundance of flavors available out there that I have a problem limiting myself.  I try very hard to keep it simple.  I subscribe to simple is better when it comes to Que.  Make what you like, your the one thats gotta eat it. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

what are you're thoughts about salt in rubs drying out the meats to a degree?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

Fire, I'm one of the simple is better guys.  I believe all flavors involved in anything that goes on the meat should enhance the meat flavor, not over power it.  The fun way to do it is start with 2 or 3 ingrediants, then add a flavor on the next cook...if you like it, keep it and try another...if not, dump it.

  Takes a while, but you get to eat a lot of q!


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2005)

You really have to pause a moment and think about the benefits of rubs and marinades etc. in general.  I mean really sit down and think about it.  Drink a few adult beverages, sit in the hammock, and ponder just how much a rub means to the whole 16 -24 hour process that we aim at for BBQ.   When you reach that level, I gaurantee you'll start to simple it up!   .  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

well, I'm feeling pretty simple right now!  Trying to ease the pain of a sun burn..aren't you supposed to be smoking a bunch of experiments right now?


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2005)

I just delivered the last rack.  I'm getting ready to sit down to my rack right now.  I'll Post the whole thing under proper headings.  Beans from Kurtopia, fresh corn on the cob and some Q I had in the freezer from The Prestigious Palmetto.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 13, 2005)

On occasion, I have done butts and ribs with just salt and pepper. The smokiness and PORK flavor really stands out.  The sauce does all the "talkin".

Al


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 13, 2005)

I do them that way too Al. I add some garlic salt to the mix though!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2005)

Woodie, I tried them once with fresh pressed garlic and didn't like them at all.  Kind of a raw garlic thing.

Al


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 15, 2005)

Good thread.

I always make my own rubs and I never add salt to them. I much prefer to salt the meat first, where I can control coverage/evenness, and apply rub over that. I let the salted meat sit while I make the rub, allowing the salt to draw a bit of moisture to the surface. That helps the rub stick and, imo, helps in bark formation. It also allows me to apply as little or as much rub as I want without worrying about whether there will be too little or too much salt at the finish. 

I agree that simple is often better, but simple--to me--does not _necessarily_ mean few ingredients. It can, but doesn't have to. Some of my rubs have quite a few ingredients (some items complement others; some offer contrast), but the overall flavor profile--when blended and cooked-- is simple. I totally agree that rubs should not overwhelm the meat, no matter what their composition. But much of that has to do with the meat, cooking method, and amount of rub used. I make an Moroccan-style rub called raz-el-hanout that, in itself, is very complex (there are near 60 herbs/spices in the mix), but I don't load up the game hens with it; it does not overwhelm the meat at serving.

I do not buy commercial rubs though I have no issue with those who choose to. Not everyone is into that part of the Q or cooking process which is perfectly fine. I'm often asked about rubs, however, by people who are either looking for new ideas/profiles for their rubs or looking for simple tweaks to rubs they already make. One of the first things I tell them: Ditch the paprika. First, unless you're buying very high quality paprika it does not add a whole lot to the rub in flavor terms. Even the best quality stuff that I get--while flavorful (as it goes)--adds less than it 'should' considering the volume seen in many rub mixes. 

But: Paprika is a good carrier (it blends with, then 'carries', the other ingredients in the rub) and adds volume. It is cheap (even high-end is not expensive; the low-end is very cheap), which is why it is in so many commercial preparations. I use it as a carrier in a few rubs. Mostly, though, I use a blend of pure ground chilies for most Q rubs. In this way I can ditch the cayenne(has heat but virtually no flavor) as well. Pure ground chilies have varying flavors (fruity, earthy, bright, deep, lemony,  et. al.) and varying heat levels and intensities (from none to extremely hot; from very forward tip-of-tongue heat to sneak-from-behind to subtle post-swallow heat). I find that blending pure chile powders works to kill several proverbial birds with one stone: I can use more of a mild or 'warm' fruity Ancho, say, which adds flavors and the bulk of the carrying, and blend it with one, two, or more of other chilies thereby adding more and different flavor and heat components as well as other qualities. This adds to the overall complexity of the rub recipe--perhaps--but does not result in an overwhelming finish when applied and cooked. Quite the contrary I think.

Anyway, something to consider.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 16, 2005)

Sometimes it _is_ merchants trying to get you to buy more. 

I have a spice 'pantry' that hangs on the wall that hold most of the herbs/spces I keep in jars. The overflow and the bags of spices I use to refill the jars are in the pantry (actually a storage closet). A few things get stored in the fridge/freezer.

I wish I could tell you a 'rule' for what will keep for how long; no can do. After 30+ years of dealing with spices and herbs I have gotten to know which ones will last and which have shorter lives. Even with dried herbs, some last _much_ longer than others.  Shelf-life can be 'short' but even with the shorter-life stuff we're talking a few months--not weeks--stored properly.

There's no question that best quality stuff tastes better and will last longer flavor-wise than that of lower quality.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2005)

just make a big custom bag with your food saver, put in 3 or 4 spice bottles, and vac it!  Leave plenty of room for resealing when you open it to get to the spices.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 16, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Vacuum packing helps with spices and herbs, especially those you don't use often.  I've put them in bags.  However, I have been wondering how I could put jars into a large vacuum canister and seal it.


Good suggestion. Good question. I vac the the seldom used stuff and it really makes it last. Dunno about jars in a canister though.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.foodsaver.com/products.ad2?catalogID=1004
Mason jars work for me.


----------

